# Trouble connecting IPad to canon pixma ts3300



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

im trying to make it connect to the ipad but my ipad will not recognize it... asking for help, please...


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Apple promises that all things should "just work" . I remember an Apple ad depicting a Windows user having problems with drivers and an Apple user just plugging his device in and it immediately started to work. Go ask Apple Support, they are pretty good.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Canon Printer / AirPrint documentation

You need to make sure that the printer is on and on the same wireless network as your iOS device.

Then you would click on the Operation icon (the one that looks like upload/share) then press print. Some apps may not have this option to print.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

DBR70 said:


> trying to make it connect to the ipad


How are you trying? I doubt that you can do that, but rather have to just print to it as James posted.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

You can send files to the printer from the iPad via the ‘send to’ function.
Is the printer on the same wifi network?
Is the printer airdrop compatible?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Along with the other excellent responses...

I not familiar with your Canon printer, but I have an HP envy printer. On the HP, there was a blue light that indicated Bluetooth was working correctly. Several times for whatever reason it would stop functioning correctly. I had to go into the printer and reset functions to get it to work again.

Saying, make sure the Canon is “findable”.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, Brad. I was not aware that a few printers now have Bluetooth. I wonder if that is what DBR70 is talking about--has already paired the iPad and printer but now is having trouble connecting.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> Thanks, Brad. I was not aware that a few printers now have Bluetooth. I wonder if that is what DBR70 is talking about--has already paired the iPad and printer but now is having trouble connecting.


Yeah. The one I have has both USB and Bluetooth.

The Bluetooth on it got really wonky for a bit (still don't know what happened). From memory I think I completely reset it; although of course it may not be needed in this case.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART176583
Bluetooth isn't mentioned as a connection option.
https://ij.manual.canon/ij/webmanual/Manual/All/TS3300 series/EN/NTR/faq_003.html#NTRfaq00301


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok...it’s connected i had to download an app


----------

